# fins aviat, fes bonda



## im2bigred

Fins Avat!

Fer Bonda!

What do these phrases mean at the end of a letter?
Que significa esas despedidas?

Any other popular phrases that are known around Spain?
Hay mas frases muy conocidos?

-J


----------



## versus1001

Eso no es espanol sino Mallorquino, que es una variacion del catalan, no puedo ayudarte, soy espanola (de madrid) y no tengo ni idea de ese dialecto.
Lo de las otras frases que dices a que te refieres? de despedida de carta formal, informal? en que contexto?


----------



## Mei

Hi,

The first one I guess you mean "Fins aviat" (See you soon). And the second one means (behave yourself)

Hope it helps!

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

im2bigred said:
			
		

> Fins Avat!
> 
> Fer Bonda!
> 
> What do these phrases mean at the end of a letter?
> Que significa esas despedidas?
> 
> Any other popular phrases that are known around Spain?
> Hay mas frases muy conocidos?
> 
> -J


Hola, 
efectívamente estas frases están en Mallorquín, que es una variación dialectal del Catalán. 
"Fins Avat!" yo diría que es "Fins Aviat" (al menos en Catalán Standard, no se si en Mallorquín lo dicen sin la "i") que significa "hasta pronto". 
"Fer Bonda" yo diría que significa "pórtate bien". Textualmente sería "haz bondad". 

Saludos
Roi


----------



## im2bigred

Thanks!

Gracias!


----------



## Lucy 2

También se dice "fer bondat" en Cataluña. (Al principio pensaba que "bonda" estaba equivocado, pero veo que existen las dos versiones.) Quieren decir "be good".


----------



## Roi Marphille

Lucy 2 said:
			
		

> También se dice "fer bondat" en Cataluña. (Al principio pensaba que "bonda" estaba equivocado, pero veo que existen las dos versiones.) Quieren decir "be good".


Exactamente, es la típica frase que se les dice a los niños por la mañana cuando van al cole!


----------



## Mei

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Exactamente, es la típica frase que se les dice a los niños por la mañana cuando van al cole!


 
Bueno, también a los no tan niños cuando salen por la noche....


----------



## Carlston

A mi me dicen no vuelvas tarde, asi que vuelvo tempranito,...para el desayuno,


----------



## Mei

Carlston said:
			
		

> A mi me dicen no vuelvas tarde, asi que vuelvo tempranito,...para el desayuno,


 
jajjaja, como mi hermano que volvió con el pan bajo el brazo pero el pobre se quedó dormido en la entrada con las llaves en la mano! no pudo ni abrir la puerta! jajaja que tio!


----------



## araceli

Transfiero este hilo al foro Other Languagues.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Dear friends from Mallorca, specially Belén 

Just a question on pronunciation for "bonda": 

Do you people from Mallorca say the "o" as ó or as ò ?
In Standard Catalan we say "bondat" pronouncing the "o" like an "u". 

merci


----------



## belén

Hellow!
I heard my name...

We pronounce it "ó", you can bet when you guys say it with "u" we will use "ó"
When you use "ò" we use "ò" as well..
It's kind of a rough rule but it works 

Cheers!


----------



## Roi Marphille

belen said:
			
		

> Hellow!
> I heard my name...
> 
> We pronounce it "ó", you can bet when you guys say it with "u" we will use "ó"
> When you use "ò" we use "ò" as well..
> It's kind of a rough rule but it works
> 
> Cheers!


wow, that's soooooooo sexy!
Ok, I'm moving to Mallorca  right now. 

fins aviat!


----------



## Catalan Nation

Fins Aviat: See you soon

Fes bondat: Be a good guy


----------



## Currixan

Roi, if you are moving to Mallorca, don't say "fins aviat", as that is, for us, "until quick" (yes, not much sense, but we use "aviat" to say quick).

We say "fins prest" (which for catalans is "until quick", so opposite to us, they use "prest" to mean quick)


----------

